# Software Update: R15 - (10F1/??/??)



## Earl Bonovich

*Software Update: *
R15-100 : ??
R15-300 : ??
R15-500 : 10F1 11/03/2006
As of right now, I don't have the version numbers for the R15-100 or R15-300

--------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Please do not post, I got it, I didn't get it posts... *

This is going to be a *Staggered Rollout* and could take several weeks. The mods and admins will be deleting posts saying if you got it or not.. as we don't want to clutter the thread. If someone wants to start a tracking thread... go ahead. We will delete them, content and all.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Release Notes*
http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=68938

*Previous Version*
_R15-500 Only Release_ *10E8 Discussion*
104B/10D3 Discussion Issues

The initial discussion
http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=69141


----------



## walters

This is the current issues post. We'll start out with a clean slate (rather than pasting it as I did last time). Please try to reproduce those issues you are interested in *after receiving the update* and report back here to get them back. I will attempt to keep this post updated as a summary of this thread. (And in good faith to any developers reading this post, I've omitted my signature )

OK, even though I don't have the update, I've put back a few that I'm fairly sure still apply.

*Severe:*
Some recordings have periodic frozen images with no sound for 2-6 seconds. Not a signal issue. reference
Blank recordings (playback shows either blank screen or the last thing played). Reboot deletes the blank recording. reference

*Serious:*
Limits. Limits. Limits.

*Moderate:*
History is worthless (no reason for why something was "cancelled", shouldn't waste space on things "recorded"--wait until they're "deleted" to notate them in history, etc.)
Inability to setup SLs on multiple channels.
Can't always distinguish between first-run and repeats
Channels I receive not right (so autorecord find records unsubscribed channels)
Won't stop FF when pressing play *Discussion Thread* Added: 11/05/2006
Won't pause live playback *Discussion Thread* Added: 11/05/2006

*Annoyances:*
Loss of guide data on reset or power outage.
No original air date
Jump back inconsistent/1 second jump forward following jump back. 
Wrong channel in banner and guide. Reference

_Mod Edit: By Earl_
Thanks to Walters for doing this... I asked him to help out.
Our goal here is provide a concise consolidated list of the identified, confirmed issues with the release.
This way they won't get lost in a long thread. So in most cases, we will try to list the issue... and the corresponding thread or post.

*The current issue thread from the 10E8 release*


----------



## cabanaboy1977

So Earl, do you have anyidea why the wasted the time to change it to MyPlaylist? 

Other than that it looks like it's good update. I thought there would be some changes to moving things in the prioritizer or limit increases , but still a good release.


----------



## Earl Bonovich

cabanaboy1977 said:


> So Earl, do you have anyidea why the wasted the time to change it to MyPlaylist?
> 
> Other than that it looks like it's good update. I thought there would be some changes to moving things in the prioritizer or limit increases , but still a good release.


The MyVod I think was portraying something different... VOD
I think the name change (Which probably took about 5 minutes to do), I think is display it more so of what it is.


----------



## LockMD

"Tuner 1 will always be enabled, so the unit can be used to peek dish allignment and allow users to playback recordings when no sat signal is detected."

To clarify, does the above mean when there is NO signal due to weather, we will now be able to watch pre-recorded shows without that nag screen?


----------



## Earl Bonovich

LockMD said:


> "Tuner 1 will always be enabled, so the unit can be used to peek dish allignment and allow users to playback recordings when no sat signal is detected."
> 
> To clarify, does the above mean when there is NO signal due to weather, we will now be able to watch pre-recorded shows without that nag screen?


I don't know yet.... Hopefully.. but it wasn't specifically listed.


----------



## cabanaboy1977

Earl Bonovich said:


> The MyVod I think was portraying something different... VOD
> I think the name change (Which probably took about 5 minutes to do), I think is display it more so of what it is.


I guess that makes sense (I know it only took 5 mins but it just seemed odd thing for them to do).


----------



## cabanaboy1977

LockMD said:


> "Tuner 1 will always be enabled, so the unit can be used to peek dish allignment and allow users to playback recordings when no sat signal is detected."
> 
> To clarify, does the above mean when there is NO signal due to weather, we will now be able to watch pre-recorded shows without that nag screen?


I hope that doesn't mean the second tuner will time out like it use to. After so long it would just time out and you'd have to reset to get it see the tuners again.


----------



## jamieh1

Got the new update here in Washington NC. Did the 02468 and got it.
I really like the addition of the record options, select the show from the PLAYLIST and the options show up, instead of going thru the to do list like before, now its right there. 
The one touch season option on the current show is a little confussing, it doesnt tell you anything, once you go to the playlist and select the title you will see the season info.

And now when you delete its says CANCEL THIS, CANCEL ALL, instead of DELETE.


----------



## BlueSnake

OK, I'm confused.

Is this just for the R15-500, or for all the R15s?


----------



## Ed Campbell

Pls see the release notes...

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=68938


----------



## Earl Bonovich

BlueSnake said:


> OK, I'm confused.
> 
> Is this just for the R15-500, or for all the R15s?


This particular one is for ALL R15's... but as of right now, I only have the version numbers for the R15-500


----------



## BlueSnake

Ed Campbell said:


> Pls see the release notes...
> 
> http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=68938


Thanks for your kind response.

I DID read the release notes, I just wasn't sure what the question marks meant for the other model R15s, but Earl very kindly explained it for me.


----------



## qwerty

Has anyone checked if the limits have been increased/eliminated?


----------



## LockMD

LockMD said:


> "Tuner 1 will always be enabled, so the unit can be used to peek dish allignment and allow users to playback recordings when no sat signal is detected."
> 
> To clarify, does the above mean when there is NO signal due to weather, we will now be able to watch pre-recorded shows without that nag screen?


To answer my own question. YES!!

No more nag when watching something from MYVOD (My Playlist now). I unplugged both sat feeds and still no nag while watching a pre-recorded show. Now that we are enetering storm season, I hope the next update for the HR20 includes this too.


----------



## Earl Bonovich

qwerty said:


> Has anyone checked if the limits have been increased/eliminated?


As far as I know... I don't think either of the limits have changed.


----------



## carl6

LockMD said:


> "Tuner 1 will always be enabled, so the unit can be used to peek dish allignment and allow users to playback recordings when no sat signal is detected."


The ability to use the R15 to do dish alignment was actually implemented in an earlier release - it has worked since 10Dx whatever, before 10E8.

Associating the recording playback to that feature appears to be new.

Carl


----------



## Wolffpack

walters said:


> This is the current issues post. We'll start out with a clean slate (rather than pasting it as I did last time). Please try to reproduce those issues you are interested in *after receiving the update* and report back here to get them back. I will attempt to keep this post updated as a summary of this thread. (And in good faith to any developers reading this post, I've omitted my signature )
> 
> OK, even though I don't have the update, I've put back a few that I'm fairly sure still apply.
> 
> *Severe:*
> 
> *Serious:*
> Limits. Limits. Limits.
> 
> *Moderate:*
> Inability to setup SLs on multiple channels.
> Channels I receive not right (so autorecord find records unsubscribed channels)
> 
> *Annoyances:*
> Loss of guide data on reset or power outage.
> No original air date
> Jump back inconsistent
> 
> _Mod Edit: By Earl_
> Thanks to Walters for doing this... I asked him to help out.
> Our goal here is provide a concise consolidated list of the identified, confirmed issues with the release.
> This way they won't get lost in a long thread. So in most cases, we will try to list the issue... and the corresponding thread or post.
> 
> *The current issue thread from the 10E8 release*


Guide on the HD, nope.
TDL is still stuck at 100.
History is still lacking in real detail and stuck at 50. No change from what I can see.
SLs on multiple channels....nope.
First run logic doesn't seem to work for the many FoodTV shows that air multiple times a day.
Original Air date? Not that I've been able to find.
Jump back consistent. Kinda. It does seem to jump back a steady 4 seconds now but I also notice a 1 second skip ahead after the jump back.


----------



## LockMD

cabanaboy1977 said:


> I hope that doesn't mean the second tuner will time out like it use to. After so long it would just time out and you'd have to reset to get it see the tuners again.


Nope, it worked well (in my test). I re-hooked both sat lines, no reset required. TV was back to normal with both feeds working normal.


----------



## klwillis

The only significant change that I like is the skip back to beginning when holding down the skip back button more than 3 seconds.
Stability I haven't crashed yet but lets give it some time.


Keith


----------



## Earl Bonovich

Wolffpack said:


> Guide on the HD, nope.
> TDL is still stuck at 100.
> History is still lacking in real detail and stuck at 50. No change from what I can see.
> SLs on multiple channels....nope.
> First run logic doesn't seem to work for the many FoodTV shows that air multiple times a day.
> Original Air date? Not that I've been able to find.
> Jump back consistent. Kinda. It does seem to jump back a steady 4 seconds now but I also notice a 1 second skip ahead after the jump back.


Everyone one of those are valid items.
But.... None of them are "bugs"... lac-o-feature maybe, but not necessarily a malfunction with the box.


----------



## lguvenoz

Earl Bonovich said:


> Everyone one of those are valid items.
> But.... None of them are "bugs"... lac-o-feature maybe, but not necessarily a malfunction with the box.


Thank you Earl.... Saved me a post.


----------



## psweig

Earl Bonovich said:


> As far as I know... I don't think either of the limits have changed.


This is really too bad and a decision maker for me. Unless I can some how get more than 6 series links (due to daily mulitple repeats), I will probably abandon ship:nono2:


----------



## Wolffpack

> Quick Delete (DASH-DASH) in MyVod will no longer jump back to the top of the MyVod list. It will stay in the same group, or go to the next item in the list.


Looks like if you DASH-DASH the first entry in an expanded group it will close that group. Also when you delete a show from a group the position you are left at is by date. So if you delete a show recorded Friday and the next show in the group was recorded the previous Wednesday, you will be positioned on whatever show was recorded close to Friday even it's another show. In order to remain in the group you were in it may be best to sort on title first.

It also looks like the Open/Close All feature still doesn't work for the entire Playlist.


----------



## Wolffpack

Hey, looks like first run logic is working on Mythbusters. Cool!

And American Chopper too.


----------



## qwerty

Wolffpack said:


> Hey, looks like first run logic is working on Mythbusters. Cool!
> 
> And American Chopper too.


Now _that_ is a big step forward! Hopefully, they'll all work better. I just may have to force an update and see if I get lucky.


----------



## LockMD

qwerty said:


> Now _that_ is a big step forward! Hopefully, they'll all work better. I just may have to force an update and see if I get lucky.


I think I saw someone from North Carolina say they were able to force it. Maybe it's nationwide via 02468?


----------



## klwillis

All the issues I had with playlist not showing when using the Weather information or the instability when having 99 on the to do list have not shown as an issue with version 10F1. I never was able to say that without reducing the to do list or not using the weather information after a reboot in previous versions.

I am happy so far with the stability. But I think we will have to judge this over an extended period of time. Bobman went a long time before ever having an issue with previous versions. If I go a month without crashing or having a major glitch I will proclaim 10F1 a successful update.

Keith


----------



## Clint Lamor

LockMD said:


> I think I saw someone from North Carolina say they were able to force it. Maybe it's nationwide via 02468?


Nope I tried it when I saw it worked for others and no go for me.


----------



## qwerty

Wolffpack said:


> Hey, looks like first run logic is working on Mythbusters. Cool!
> 
> And American Chopper too.


Well, I got 10F1. But, I didn't have as good luck with FR vs Repeats. Mine recorded three reruns of Mythbusters this afternoon. It's also scheduled to record reruns of CSI and Law & Order, which it's got right in the past.

Did you delete & recreate any of your SL's? I guess I'll have to try that.


----------



## Earl Bonovich

qwerty said:


> Well, I got 10F1. But, I didn't have as good luck with FR vs Repeats. Mine recorded three reruns of Mythbusters this afternoon. It's also scheduled to record reruns of CSI and Law & Order, which it's got right in the past.
> 
> Did you delete & recreate any of your SL's? I guess I'll have to try that.


It could be a case... where the first few where scheduled on the guide load..
And the background scheduler or process that applies all the details about your series links didn't run yet.

I am throwing that out there as an idea... not as a fact.


----------



## LockMD

Earl Bonovich said:


> It could be a case... where the first few where scheduled on the guide load..
> And the background scheduler or process that applies all the details about your series links didn't run yet.
> 
> I am throwing that out there as an idea... not as a fact.


If that is the case a simple reset would clear out all the cob webs?


----------



## qwerty

Well, I went in to check my SL's efore recreating them, and it turns out that they've all been reset to "both". I don't know if it was the update. Maybe it was that night I got carried away with the Makers Mark.  Anyway, I changed them all back to "First Run", but I still see reruns in the ToDo. I'll give it some time.


----------



## saleen351

Favorites remain after reboot


Dude, I've been waiting for this, my favorites take an hour to reset, now I can wipe my box and my favs will still be there????


----------



## qwerty

I don't know about "wipe", but they're still set to your custom settings after a reset.


----------



## Wolffpack

qwerty said:


> Well, I got 10F1. But, I didn't have as good luck with FR vs Repeats. Mine recorded three reruns of Mythbusters this afternoon. It's also scheduled to record reruns of CSI and Law & Order, which it's got right in the past.
> 
> Did you delete & recreate any of your SL's? I guess I'll have to try that.


I created the Mythbusters and AC SLs after the upgrade. But I have noticed that all my SLs also had BOTH selected. That's one other reason for my other question on how to change SLs with no entries in the TDL. I thought I could have done that but didn't remember, but since you mentioned it maybe 10F1 changed all SLs to BOTH. I know the default when setting up a SL is now BOTH.


----------



## pjo1966

Earl... you mentioned "Improved trickplay performance" in the release notes. I never reported it here, but I was not able to use any trickplay (pause/instant replay/whatever) while watching Live TV. I would have to hit record, which would eliminate the buffer, in order to use any trickplay. Has that problem been addressed or was I the only one with that issue?


----------



## Wolffpack

Personally I think the Jump Back has gotten worse since 10E8 in that it jumps back a steady 4 seconds but then plays maybe a half second and skips ahead 1 second. I've also noticed the RRx2 or x3 does a strange skip once you press PLAY. It doesn't start playing from where you pressed PLAY.


----------



## walters

Earl Bonovich said:


> Everyone one of those are valid items.
> But.... None of them are "bugs"... lac-o-feature maybe, but not necessarily a malfunction with the box.


On the other hand, they've all been in my issues list since I started it (I believe I "primed" the list with most of these). They're issues, plain and simple. Perhaps they're working as designed, which makes them design issues, but they're still deficiencies that need to be addressed, IMO. Especially limits. I can't even think of putting this thing in the living room with only 50 SL (especially since it's totally unstable at around 40).


----------



## Earl Bonovich

walters said:


> (especially since it's totally unstable at around 40).


According to the release notes, and what I have been told.
That should no longer be the case.


----------



## bjflynn04

Wolffpack said:


> Personally I think the Jump Back has gotten worse since 10E8 in that it jumps back a steady 4 seconds but then plays maybe a half second and skips ahead 1 second. I've also noticed the RRx2 or x3 does a strange skip once you press PLAY. It doesn't start playing from where you pressed PLAY.


I noticed that too. Since I gotten 10F1 on Friday I have to hit the Jump Back button at least four times to stop the 30 Sec Skip.


----------



## qwerty

bjflynn04 said:


> I noticed that too. Since I gotten 10F1 on Friday I have to hit the Jump Back button at least four times to stop the 30 Sec Skip.


Ditto.


----------



## aaaooooo1

when will the below be coming to the hr20 ?

that way the r15 and hr20 are still similar and people having both, will not have to learn new stuff betwee similar recievers


Fixes

* Stability issues related to 40+ Series Links
* Numerous stability corrections


Improvements

* Quick Delete (DASH-DASH) in MyVod will no longer jump back to the top of the MyVod list. It will stay in the same group, or go to the next item in the list.
* Tuner 1 will always be enabled, so the unit can be used to peek dish allignment and allow users to playback recordings when no sat signal is detected.
* Improved trickplay performance
* Improved logic to distinguish first runs over repeats
* Favorites remain after reboot
* Please Wait OSD will appear quicker when a process is taking a long time. (vs the system appearing to be frozen and unresponsive)
* MyVod is now called MyPlaylist
* Various GUI Changes/Updates


New Features

* One Touch Record settings can now be used on a show that is currently airing. First click will start to record the program; Second Click will set that program up as a Series Link (and it will continue to record the current airing episode)
* Series Link Setup/Settings are now in a dedicated menu option. They are no longer a 2nd tab under the record menu.
* Single Record Option, has a new menu option -> Record Single Episode
* Hold the Jump Back button for 3 seconds, and the playback will jump to the start of the recording/buffer


----------



## aaaooooo1

use first run date geeze it aint that hard

directv tivos and non tivos use them

and if directv would use the full guide data stream, and stop trying to play with it, we would never had these non-record issues

so directv has fouled it up on purpose


----------



## Wolffpack

aaaooooo1 said:


> use first run date geeze it aint that hard
> 
> directv tivos and non tivos use them
> 
> and if directv would use the full guide data stream, and stop trying to play with it, we would never had these non-record issues
> 
> so directv has fouled it up on purpose


Now that would make WAY TOO much sense!


----------



## Lantian

earl will there be a record option to record a program only on that channel on that time and on that date

for example (2) smallville on cw on thursdays at 8pm like comcast dvr does? yes i know manual does it (which is what i'm using) but i'd like to see the title not manual record in myvod or anything.

next is the tonight show same logic cept monday through friday. 

manual can do it but still.......


----------



## carl6

To record a program on a channel at a date and time all you have to do is highlight the program in the guide and push the record button once. Presto. Done.

Carl


----------



## Lantian

did ya understand my post? i'm talking bout series shows. not series link. anyone here used comcast dvrs before?


----------



## carl6

Well obviously I did not understand your question. Can you perhaps restate it some other way?

There are 3 ways to record. One is to record a single show using the method I just described. Another is to establish a series link, where the same show is recorded every time it comes on. That can be refined to either first run only, or first run and repeat (although the first run only choice has not worked properly and is hopefully fixed in the latest software release). The third way is to do an entirely manual recording by date, time, and channel. That can also be set for a single recording, or a recurring recording for that time and channel.

Which of these are you referring to?

Carl


----------



## Wolffpack

Lantian said:


> did ya understand my post? i'm talking bout series shows. not series link. anyone here used comcast dvrs before?


On a series, why would you not want to create a SL?


----------



## qwerty

Sounds like a lot of us don't understand what you're asking.


----------



## Wolffpack

I guessing here, but one that's accustom to using a DVR from a cableco may know exactly what they used to record their shows on that unit yet may have not made the connection between that unit and the unit he/she currently has (the R15).

The only cableco DVR I've seen is the COX unit my son/daughter in law has. Coming from a Tivo background I can't figure out how to make that thing work. But my 6 year old grand daughter can be-boop around those menus and pull up anything she wants.


----------



## walters

Earl Bonovich said:


> According to the release notes, and what I have been told.
> That should no longer be the case.


Where do you think I picked "40"?  Nice of them to admit it, finally, though.


----------



## Lantian

why not make an sl for series? simple records reruns


----------



## Earl Bonovich

Lantian said:


> why not make an sl for series? simple records reruns


Have you tried it since the F1 release?
If the code is similar to the HR20's, and from the initial feedback (from wolffpack and others)... the First Run vs Repeat logic has improved significantly.


----------



## Earl Bonovich

Added Larry's unable to stop FF or pause live TV, to the issue thread.


----------



## Wolffpack

Earl Bonovich said:


> Have you tried it since the F1 release?
> If the code is similar to the HR20's, and from the initial feedback (from wolffpack and others)... the First Run vs Repeat logic has improved significantly.


Yes, the FR logic is much better. I'm very pleased (as if my pleasure has anything to do with DTV or anyone else :grin. I know I'm still having problems with Food Network stuff that I don't have with my Tivo units, but again, I'm very pleased thus far with the FR logic I'm seeing! :righton:

Looks like TDC is working great. Need to check SCIFI and others yet.


----------



## qwerty

Still having the black screen/freeze problem under 10F1. The program was recorded prior to the upgrade, though. I was able to 4X FF throught the "stuck" part.


----------



## Wolffpack

qwerty said:


> Still having the black screen/freeze problem under 10F1. The program was recorded prior to the upgrade, though. I was able to 4X FF throught the "stuck" part.


qwerty,

Did you every do a DA/REC reformat on yours? If not, maybe now would be the time to start with a fresh slate?


----------



## walters

Earl Bonovich said:


> Added Larry's unable to stop FF or pause live TV, to the issue thread.


I moved them. As annoying and frustrating as those issues might be, I want to reserve "severe" for loss of data issues (missed recordings, recordings being deleted, etc.)

BTW, the inability to pause live TV isn't new. I saw it the other day on my 300 running whatever version the 300s run today (two versions back from the 500).


----------



## rgraham541

If any of the R-15 300s received the latest update pl pass along the version numbers!


----------



## Earl Bonovich

rgraham541 said:


> If any of the R-15 300s received the latest update pl pass along the version numbers!


Once I get the version numbers, I will pass them along


----------



## qwerty

Wolffpack said:


> qwerty,
> 
> Did you every do a DA/REC reformat on yours? If not, maybe now would be the time to start with a fresh slate?


Nah. It doesn't happen very frequently, and I don't want to lose all my recordings. I just wanted to post that it's still occuring under 10F1.


----------



## cabanaboy1977

LockMD said:


> Nope, it worked well (in my test). I re-hooked both sat lines, no reset required. TV was back to normal with both feeds working normal.


I was talking about after a couple of hours. Some had reported that the tuners would time out after awhile of looking for a signal (so a really, really bad storm or something) and they had to reset to get it to see the tuners.


----------



## BattleScott

Lantian said:


> why not make an sl for series? simple records reruns


I think the question is: 
'Can I or will I be able to set a series link to record only on a specific date, time and channel?'

-sort of like a one-touch manual record of a time slot...

Please don't ask them to put in 'More' stuff, they can't even get what they already have to work!


----------



## Bobman

Being I am in NJ and probably wont get the update until after Thanksgiving has anyone noticed............


Are the channel banners colors fixed ?

Any noticeable speed increases ?

Is the progress bar sticking fixed (one of mine does it one doesn't) ?

Any faster reordering of the SL's ?

Any more or better guide info ?

Do you still have to use "THE" in the title search ?


----------



## cabanaboy1977

walters said:


> BTW, the inability to pause live TV isn't new. I saw it the other day on my 300 running whatever version the 300s run today (two versions back from the 500).


Very true, that's been an intermittent problem for awhile like you said. I've never figured out why, I thought it was a stability issue but if it's still happening I'm not sure.


----------



## cabanaboy1977

BattleScott said:


> I think the question is:
> 'Can I or will I be able to set a series link to record only on a specific date, time and channel?'
> 
> -sort of like a one-touch manual record of a time slot...
> 
> Please don't ask them to put in 'More' stuff, they can't even get what they already have to work!


I don't really think there is a need for that. If they get the First Run/repeat logic working well enough and get a 30 rule in there too it should work pretty well. If conflicts are the issue you can always move the program around in the prioritizor till it's a good spot.


----------



## Wolffpack

Bobman said:


> Being I am in NJ and probably wont get the update until after Thanksgiving has anyone noticed............
> 
> Are the channel banners colors fixed ?


I've never seen a problem with this so I'm not sure if it's fixed or not.



Bobman said:


> Any noticeable speed increases ?


Not that I've seen. Seems to take longer for MyVOD (now MyPlaylist) to appear. Usually 2-4 seconds. Just tried it from a MIX channel and it took 6 seconds to bring up MyPlaylist. I have 70% available. Going into a MIX channel it seems to take longer for the application to come up. MIX channel will come up but anywhere from 3-10 seconds before the yellow box appears and you can navigate. About 2-3 seconds to change channels. Scrolling through search results also seems slower to me. The guide may actually be a little faster.



Bobman said:


> Is the progress bar sticking fixed (one of mine does it one doesn't) ?


I've never experienced this problem.



Bobman said:


> Any faster reordering of the SL's ?


I think it's slower. With 12 SLs it take 5 seconds to move up or down one priority number.



Bobman said:


> Any more or better guide info ?


Seems pretty much the same from what I can see. There are SLs that are now working with FR logic that were not working before (Mythbusters, American Chopper for a couple).



Bobman said:


> Do you still have to use "THE" in the title search ?


Yes.


----------



## cabanaboy1977

Wolffpack said:


> Not that I've seen. Seems to take longer for MyVOD (now MyPlaylist) to appear. Usually 2-4 seconds. Just tried it from a MIX channel and it took 6 seconds to bring up MyPlaylist. I have 70% available. Going into a MIX channel it seems to take longer for the application to come up. MIX channel will come up but anywhere from 3-10 seconds before the yellow box appears and you can navigate. About 2-3 seconds to change channels. Scrolling through search results also seems slower to me. The guide may actually be a little faster.


What about coming out of watching a MYVOD recording (after the delete/don't delete message) sometimes it comes right back and others times it takes a good while to come back and fill the screen with the MYVOD screen again.


----------



## Wolffpack

cabanaboy1977 said:


> What about coming out of watching a MYVOD recording (after the delete/don't delete message) sometimes it comes right back and others times it takes a good while to come back and fill the screen with the MYVOD screen again.


About 6-8 seconds. That seems to be longer but I'm not really sure about that. LiveTV comes on within a second but still quite a while before MYPlayList reappears.


----------



## davez

I got the update the day after it was released. It then proceeded to miss recordings. I could not even get it to record by pushing the record button. I finally did a complete clear and reset. It is now working fine. My hope is that it will now record FR properly and be stable (I know I'm asking a lot).


----------



## Earl Bonovich

davez said:


> I got the update the day after it was released. It then proceeded to miss recordings. I could not even get it to record by pushing the record button. I finally did a complete clear and reset. It is now working fine. My hope is that it will now record FR properly and be stable (I know I'm asking a lot).


Which shows? What channel? 
Where they individual selected records? Part of a Series Link?
Any chance they where repeats?

What did History say? Where they in the todo list prior?
Any chance that the same episode (from previously in the week), was on the hard drive?


----------



## cabanaboy1977

Wolffpack said:


> About 6-8 seconds. That seems to be longer but I'm not really sure about that. LiveTV comes on within a second but still quite a while before MYPlayList reappears.


The only reason that sucks is that you can't pause the live window untill the MyPlayList comes up. Really sucks if it's the show your going to watch.


----------



## Wolffpack

cabanaboy1977 said:


> The only reason that sucks is that you can't pause the live window untill the MyPlayList comes up. Really sucks if it's the show your going to watch.


Maybe just one of the drawback of having that live feed in the upper right hand window. Tivos would just immediately flip you back to NP.


----------



## davez

Earl Bonovich said:


> Which shows? What channel?
> Where they individual selected records? Part of a Series Link?
> Any chance they where repeats?
> 
> What did History say? Where they in the todo list prior?
> Any chance that the same episode (from previously in the week), was on the hard drive?


A few of the missed recordings were SL's and they were FR programs that were missed (Windtunnel with Dave Dispain on Speed was one). The most problematic was the Bush and Nextel Cup races that I had set to record. The R-15 missed both of those. I did not look at the history so I can't answer that one. The missed items were in the To-Do list. After the original software update nothing was recorded to the hard drive that was a SL or anything I set manually to record.

It appears to be working now after the clear and reset.


----------



## LockMD

cabanaboy1977 said:


> I was talking about after a couple of hours. Some had reported that the tuners would time out after awhile of looking for a signal (so a really, really bad storm or something) and they had to reset to get it to see the tuners.


Okay, I only had them unplugged for maybe 30 mins or so. I will try a 2 hour span this weekend.


----------



## Lantian

Earl Bonovich said:


> Have you tried it since the F1 release?
> If the code is similar to the HR20's, and from the initial feedback (from wolffpack and others)... the First Run vs Repeat logic has improved significantly.


the update hasn't reached me yet still waiting for it


----------



## LockMD

cabanaboy1977 said:


> I was talking about after a couple of hours. Some had reported that the tuners would time out after awhile of looking for a signal (so a really, really bad storm or something) and they had to reset to get it to see the tuners.


As it works out, I can and am testing this right now. One tuner has been unplugged for about an hour now. I will re-hook it around 6 my time (total 2 hours without a signal) and plug it back in and post the results.


----------



## LockMD

Results: I lost track of time, plugged it back in after being out approx. 2:20, did not time out, no reset required. Picked up the signal right away.


----------



## cabanaboy1977

Wolffpack said:


> Maybe just one of the drawback of having that live feed in the upper right hand window. Tivos would just immediately flip you back to NP.


True, UTV would have the PIG screen go to blue (depending on how you did it). I wish there was some sort of option for that on the R15.


----------



## cabanaboy1977

LockMD said:


> Results: I lost track of time, plugged it back in after being out approx. 2:20, did not time out, no reset required. Picked up the signal right away.


Thanks, that's good to hear. 2+ hrs seems like a normal outage.


----------



## Bobman

cabanaboy1977 said:


> I wish there was some sort of option for that on the R15.


There is. Do what I do, you hold up your hand blocking the corner picture.


----------



## cabanaboy1977

Bobman said:


> There is. Do what I do, you hold up your hand blocking the corner picture.


LOL, I do do that. But I really need 4 hands. One for the remot one to hold up and the other 2 to cover my ears. I guess I could hit mute instead.:lol:


----------



## pjo1966

cabanaboy1977 said:


> LOL, I do do that. But I really need 4 hands. One for the remot one to hold up and the other 2 to cover my ears. I guess I could hit mute instead.:lol:


I usually hit pause. I really hate this "feature". If I'm starting a program before it finishes recording, I don't want to see what's happening on the screen.


----------



## cabanaboy1977

pjo1966 said:


> I usually hit pause. I really hate this "feature". If I'm starting a program before it finishes recording, I don't want to see what's happening on the screen.


I do that too but the issue is you can't hit pause untill the screen goes into the PIG and sometimes that takes several seconds to do (or sometimes I've had it not go there at all and have had to hit list to get it up). So you end up seeing something you don't want to see yet.


----------



## pjo1966

cabanaboy1977 said:


> I do that too but the issue is you can't hit pause untill the screen goes into the PIG and sometimes that takes several seconds to do (or sometimes I've had it not go there at all and have had to hit list to get it up). So you end up seeing something you don't want to see yet.


I always hit pause and then List. It works every time.


----------



## cabanaboy1977

pjo1966 said:


> I always hit pause and then List. It works every time.


You do this after your done watching a MyPlaylist recording (and selecting delete) and it lets you pause before the "live" window shrinks to the PIG and the MyPlaylist comes back up?

During that time I have no control over RR, FF or pause on the "live" TV untill it shrinks back to the PIG and the MyPlaylist.


----------



## pjo1966

cabanaboy1977 said:


> You do this after your done watching a MyPlaylist recording (and selecting delete) and it lets you pause before the "live" window shrinks to the PIG and the MyPlaylist comes back up?
> 
> During that time I have no control over RR, FF or pause on the "live" TV untill it shrinks back to the PIG and the MyPlaylist.


Sorry, I misunderstood. I'm talking about when I first turn on the TV and something I'm recording is on-screen.


----------



## carl6

Strange happenings with 10F1.

First problem: Multiple recordings over multiple nights have all had frozen images, gaps in the sound, etc. Picture was not pixelated like you would see with signal problems - it just froze for 2 to 6 seconds, then resumed (from the point where it would have been 2 to 6 seconds later).

Second problem: Was scheduled to record deal or no deal on Monday night. Showed that it had recorded (was in my playlist). When I tried to play it, nothing played - just black screen. Tried FF, skip fwd, stop, etc., no response. Changed channels and was back to live TV. Then went back into playlist and selected something else - it played (with the frozen image problem noted above). Then I went back and tried deal or no deal again. It played the show I had just played. Tried playing something else - whatever else I selected in playlist played, but then when I went to deal or no deal and played it, it would always play whatever the last other thing I played. If I stopped something and tried to play deal or no deal, it would resume whatever had been playing from the point where I stopped it. Always the last thing I played.

I reset the unit (menu - restart player). It did not fully restart, but I ended up with what looked like a live TV screen on channel 0-0 (with nothing showing). Did another menu restart (menu worked) and it went through a full restart this time. After the restart, the deal or no deal entry was no longer in my playlist, but it showed in history as recorded.

The various shows that had the frozen frames/images were also recorded on an R10, and they played properly on the R10 (no frozen images), so it was not a signal or reception issue.

I then tried playing back something that was recorded before I downloaded 10F1, and it played properly without freezing.

Carl


----------



## ISWIZ

I thought all was fine with my update. Now 2 days out, my NFLST that I have set to Auto Record is locked on the 6:00AM-12:00PM block. I can not get into it to cancel the Record of that episode so that I can set it to record the actual game. I just get the "boink" sound when I choose the word "Record" on the menu. It also does not give the "record this episode" choice that I see on other series. Just thought I'd let you know. I am beginning a reset now.


----------



## davez

I had many of the problems people are experienceing after getting the F1 upgrade. The thing that fixed it for me was a clear and delete, reformating the HD. I tried many other things and none of them worked. My R-15 is now working great. If nothing else works for you, give it a try.


----------



## dodge boy

ISWIZ said:


> I thought all was fine with my update. Now 2 days out, my NFLST that I have set to Auto Record is locked on the 6:00AM-12:00PM block. I can not get into it to cancel the Record of that episode so that I can set it to record the actual game. I just get the "boink" sound when I choose the word "Record" on the menu. It also does not give the "record this episode" choice that I see on other series. Just thought I'd let you know. I am beginning a reset now.





carl6 said:


> Strange happenings with 10F1.
> 
> First problem: Multiple recordings over multiple nights have all had frozen images, gaps in the sound, etc. Picture was not pixelated like you would see with signal problems - it just froze for 2 to 6 seconds, then resumed (from the point where it would have been 2 to 6 seconds later).
> 
> Second problem: Was scheduled to record deal or no deal on Monday night. Showed that it had recorded (was in my playlist). When I tried to play it, nothing played - just black screen. Tried FF, skip fwd, stop, etc., no response. Changed channels and was back to live TV. Then went back into playlist and selected something else - it played (with the frozen image problem noted above). Then I went back and tried deal or no deal again. It played the show I had just played. Tried playing something else - whatever else I selected in playlist played, but then when I went to deal or no deal and played it, it would always play whatever the last other thing I played. If I stopped something and tried to play deal or no deal, it would resume whatever had been playing from the point where I stopped it. Always the last thing I played.
> 
> I reset the unit (menu - restart player). It did not fully restart, but I ended up with what looked like a live TV screen on channel 0-0 (with nothing showing). Did another menu restart (menu worked) and it went through a full restart this time. After the restart, the deal or no deal entry was no longer in my playlist, but it showed in history as recorded.
> 
> The various shows that had the frozen frames/images were also recorded on an R10, and they played properly on the R10 (no frozen images), so it was not a signal or reception issue.
> 
> I then tried playing back something that was recorded before I downloaded 10F1, and it played properly without freezing.
> 
> Carl


I get errors like this on my 300 and it hasn't been updated yet, maybe it's in the first half of the update to make the 500 the same as teh 300?????? I have the protection plan and every "hip cup" it gets anymore, it goes back and I get a replacement, I suffered with the crap enough. If all the free shipping and refurbs + new units hurt their bottom line then they will get it right. Instead of complaining here, restart it, call D* tell them you did a reset everything last week and got the same problems, then 2 days a go restarted hit rec. and down arrow, and still getting same problem, the will send a new one immediately. Screw all their Techies and self help crap, it stuttered, I want a new one. 
Could be hard drive.


----------



## carl6

dodge boy said:


> Could be hard drive.


Yes, it certainly could. My R15 is a full year old now, but I would hope the drive would last longer than one year - maybe not. Good argument for the lease program versus purchase maybe.

Anyway, I just went back in and again played one of my recordings that was freezing and pausing, and the problems occur in different places each time I play - which does rather strongly suggest a hard drive issue. I also get portions that go to black screen, and when that happens sometimes I can get past it (or back up to before it) and sometimes I can't. Again, where that happens changes - not always at the same point in the show. Definately not related to the data stream coming in or the data that is actually recorded, but rather to the ability to play it back.

Yet again, when I try to play back programs that were recorded before 10F1 (or maybe 10E8), I don't have any problems. Could be a bad sector or group of sectors on the hard drive.

I think I'm going to replace the drive and see what happens. I hate to do a clear and delete because of all I have recorded and have not yet watched (kind of makes a DVR useless, doesn't it?).

------
Update: Replaced the drive with one I tested with last July, so it was formatted with whatever the software was back then, and had shows on it from back then. Had a VERY difficult time getting it up and running. For whatever reason I could not get to the point where I could do a down-arrow/record reformat. Finally, after about 20 resets, I got the unit to come up to live TV, then used the menu to do a reset all. It then took me through the complete initial setup and now appears to be running stable. When the guide builds a bit, I will enter my SL's, and see how the unit runs with this drive in it. Also, I had previously modified this R15 to have the fan run continuously. I undid that mod and restored it to original functionality. I'll keep an eye on the temp.

Carl


----------



## ISWIZ

ISWIZ said:


> I thought all was fine with my update. Now 2 days out, my NFLST that I have set to Auto Record is locked on the 6:00AM-12:00PM block. I can not get into it to cancel the Record of that episode so that I can set it to record the actual game. I just get the "boink" sound when I choose the word "Record" on the menu. It also does not give the "record this episode" choice that I see on other series. Just thought I'd let you know. I am beginning a reset now.


 Reboot did not fix the problem. I then went to Prioritizer and deleted (--) the entry. Then I reentered it in Search, it placed it at the bottom of the priority list, I moved it back to the top, checked the TODO list and all is fine.


----------



## carl6

My Playlist is gone from menu.

After doing everything I mentioned a couple of posts ago, and letting the R15 sit for a couple of hours to build up some guide data, I was programming some shows to record, and updating my to do list when the R15 reset all on it's own. When it came back up, the menu no longer contained a "My Playlist" entry. Pressing List still takes you to it, but it is no longer a menu choice.

Same software version - 10F1.

Carl


----------



## Wolffpack

Well at this point I'm watching Comedy Central on live TV. The info button shows I'm on channel 202 (CNN) watching Anderson Cooper 360. I was watching CNN when I placed the unit in StandBY earlier this afternoon. The guide also shows me on 202. The unit had just recorded The Daily Show on Comedy Central at 9:00. It's 9:54 right now. Looks as if TSD recorded properly it's just the R15 didn't update something internal with the current channel/guide data.

If I bring up the guide and press SELECT while 202 is highlighted is stays on 249. Changing the channel to something other than 202 fixed the problem.


----------



## walters

carl6 said:


> My Playlist is gone from menu.
> 
> After doing everything I mentioned a couple of posts ago, and letting the R15 sit for a couple of hours to build up some guide data, I was programming some shows to record, and updating my to do list when the R15 reset all on it's own. When it came back up, the menu no longer contained a "My Playlist" entry. Pressing List still takes you to it, but it is no longer a menu choice.
> 
> Same software version - 10F1.
> 
> Carl


I think it's supposed to work that way if your My Playlist (MyVOD) is empty.


----------



## Bobman

Well just think  we waited a couple months for this and this was "supposed" to be the release they were taking their time with to make sure things were right ???? 

If this is the result of taking their time to make sure things are right, I am glad they didnt rush..


----------



## carl6

walters said:


> I think it's supposed to work that way if your My Playlist (MyVOD) is empty.


Appears that is the case. I recorded something and the menu choice is there now.

This particular R15 is the one that likes to play possum (plays dead, can't turn it on). I fixed that last time by doing a software download, which is how I happened to get 10F1. It is doing it again, so I did another software download and guess what, I'm back to 10E8. They have pulled 10F1 from the data stream:nono2: , even though the banner on the screen said I was downloading 10F1 - guess the banner simply shows what you already have.

Carl


----------



## cabanaboy1977

walters said:


> I think it's supposed to work that way if your My Playlist (MyVOD) is empty.


That is correct.


----------



## Wolffpack

Bobman said:


> Well just think  we waited a couple months for this and this was "supposed" to be the release they were taking their time with to make sure things were right ????
> 
> If this is the result of taking their time to make sure things are right, I am glad they didnt rush..


I have mixed feelings about this release. The FR logic has been improved significantly, these little bugs that I haven't run into before are disappointing but I guess my biggest disappointment is the general sluggishness of this release. Most of the time just an annoyance but some times darn right irritating. Up until now many have stated the R15 was quicker than Tivo units. In some areas I agreed and in other I disagreed. With this release those speed advantages have pretty much gone away. I would appreciate comments form others with F1 and if you agree with my speed assessment or disagree.

I wonder, if during their internal testing phase with DTV employees, they actually seek specific input from the testers or just rely on the feedback they receive. I would hope the testers receive a specific questionnaire asking about all of the fixes and enhancements but in addition, if there are questions asking how the testers would rate the speed of the unit as compared to the previous version of OS. I would also hope DTV tracks responses and makes sure everyone that's suppose to be testing actually is testing. I did a couple of betas for DirecWay when I was using that service and we had specific tasks to perform and we had to report our findings. It would be nice to know that DTV is taking an approach somewhat like this when testing new R15 and HR20 releases.

Trying to avoid the Tivo/R15-HR20 war, but when Tivo released (does release) new OSes they did enlist the help of individuals outside the company. Individuals that were considered power users. If DTV wants us to take their new DVRs seriously I believe DTV should start by taking their new DVRs seriously. Testing new software updates with internal employees only doesn't give me any warm & fuzzy feeling as to the quality of releases. On the R15 we've seen that for a year now.

As far as the 6.3a release from Tivo for the HR10, was Tivo responsible for beta testing that release or was DTV? I'm guessing DTV was and they did so in the same method they do for the R15/HR20. Does anyone know of 6.3 beta testers?

Also trying to avoid anything political, a week ago we had a President that was convinced he should "stay the course". Then the people of this great nation spoke out. Now he's open to new ideas. Perhaps DTV needs to take the same approach and listen to it customers and make some changes regarding the method that new updates are tested and released.

I'm getting way OT here, apologize. Maybe it's time for a general discussion thread on the pluses and minuses of DTVs new venture into DVR software development. Both the R15 and HR20. Maybe even the HMC (which is my mind we will never see since we can't even get a reliable DVR yet).

Sorry, I'm done. :grin:


----------



## Clint Lamor

Wolffpack said:


> I have mixed feelings about this release. The FR logic has been improved significantly, these little bugs that I haven't run into before are disappointing but I guess my biggest disappointment is the general sluggishness of this release. Most of the time just an annoyance but some times darn right irritating. Up until now many have stated the R15 was quicker than Tivo units. In some areas I agreed and in other I disagreed. With this release those speed advantages have pretty much gone away. I would appreciate comments form others with F1 and if you agree with my speed assessment or disagree.
> 
> I wonder, if during their internal testing phase with DTV employees, they actually seek specific input from the testers or just rely on the feedback they receive. I would hope the testers receive a specific questionnaire asking about all of the fixes and enhancements but in addition, if there are questions asking how the testers would rate the speed of the unit as compared to the previous version of OS. I would also hope DTV tracks responses and makes sure everyone that's suppose to be testing actually is testing. I did a couple of betas for DirecWay when I was using that service and we had specific tasks to perform and we had to report our findings. It would be nice to know that DTV is taking an approach somewhat like this when testing new R15 and HR20 releases.
> 
> Trying to avoid the Tivo/R15-HR20 war, but when Tivo released (does release) new OSes they did enlist the help of individuals outside the company. Individuals that were considered power users. If DTV wants us to take their new DVRs seriously I believe DTV should start by taking their new DVRs seriously. Testing new software updates with internal employees only doesn't give me any warm & fuzzy feeling as to the quality of releases. On the R15 we've seen that for a year now.
> 
> As far as the 6.3a release from Tivo for the HR10, was Tivo responsible for beta testing that release or was DTV? I'm guessing DTV was and they did so in the same method they do for the R15/HR20. Does anyone know of 6.3 beta testers?
> 
> Also trying to avoid anything political, a week ago we had a President that was convinced he should "stay the course". Then the people of this great nation spoke out. Now he's open to new ideas. Perhaps DTV needs to take the same approach and listen to it customers and make some changes regarding the method that new updates are tested and released.
> 
> I'm getting way OT here, apologize. Maybe it's time for a general discussion thread on the pluses and minuses of DTVs new venture into DVR software development. Both the R15 and HR20. Maybe even the HMC (which is my mind we will never see since we can't even get a reliable DVR yet).
> 
> Sorry, I'm done. :grin:


I very much agree that they need a true Beta system made up of users outside of the company. We all use our DVRs in different ways and it would be good for them to get this sort of feedback in a structured manner with specific tests they want performed and an official channel to return our findings. They could setup a Beta users forum and use that along with a bug tracking system.


----------



## Clarence

BattleScott said:


> I think the question is:
> 'Can I or will I be able to set a series link to record only on a specific date, time and channel?'
> 
> -sort of like a one-touch manual record of a time slot...
> 
> Please don't ask them to put in 'More' stuff, they can't even get what they already have to work!


I use a manual recording for "The Daily show" at 5:00 am.
If I set up a Series Link, I see a listing of all of the showings. The same show is on at 8pm, 10pm, 5am, 11am and ... I forget.

I can scroll down and hit record on the 5:00am showing.
I would like it to use that as the preferred time. I don't want it to record at 8pm,when I might want to watch something else that isn't available 5 times per day 

Same thing with "Power Rangers", which is on about 10 times per day. I would like to se the preferred recording time to one of the times in the list.

"Studio 60" on NBC, has several repeated showings.

Monk, has several repeated showings.

I would like to be able to set the preferred time outside of the hours when I might be viewing semi-live TV.

But I would forego that feature in favor of switchable tuners :nono2:


----------



## Earl Bonovich

As of right now... it appears that the R15-500 F1, has been halted.
So I am going to close this thread, and re-open the E8 release.

If you want to go back to E8, you can force a download, and it will re-install the E8 release.


----------

